# I want to be a contractor. What do i need to do?



## WJTR (Feb 28, 2010)

To WildWill and Justaframer, great call. I really hope this young whippersnapper heeds these warnings. You MUST have an accountant or you will probably be sorry, especially at audit. Another thing I have not seen mentioned is you CAN'T COLLECT UNEMPLOYMENT! If in the course of business you have no work, then you have no money! Very important to consider. There is no silver bullet. I've worked government, big company and for myself for 26 years but heed the warnings and advice of these guys. Wish I had it a long time ago. Priceless.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If this is your dream go for it, because in life you miss 100% of chances the once you don't take. 
Being a contractor is very rewarding but at the same time it's hard and competitive trade and you have to stay with it and on top of it all the time. After a while, it will get like a walk in the park when you master it...but be ready for a long journey. Yet it will always have challenges and that is a good thing because it's always something new and it's never boring. 
If you think you got what it takes and you feel that you handy, creative, and like working with your hands, and when you doing something now, in school or at home and find satisfaction in seeing a job done right and good... the construction trade for you would be a way to go... 
But first finish school, go to college and take business as your major and in between when you got time off, try to get a job as an apprentice with a contractor who is in the trade you want to be in and see if this is for you and if this is what you expected to be and if you can do this to make a living...and if it is. Go for it...and if it don't work out, at least you will have your education to fall back on it...

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------

